# See All open sight



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been off and on over getting one of these sights.

I like the idea of a single point open sight aiming system that doesn't require batteries. The asking price is 95 bucks on Amazon.

Here is a video shot in Idaho. If you have 12.22 minutes to spare it's worth a view.


----------

